# Knew I should've yakked the lagoon



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

With the tide being what it was early this morning, I gave serious consideration to fishing inshore this morning instead of the surf. I should have listened to my gut. 

Went to the beach anyway and nada. One really good strong pull on a gulp swimming minnow, but it came undone after about 20 seconds or so. 

On a different note, I picked up a VUDU swim bait yesterday and it damn sure looked good in the water. Just need to get it in front of some fish and see how good it looks to them.


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ha if you have my luck had you yakked the lagoon instead, then it would've been a pompano frenzy in the surf...


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

You sound just like me bud.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Cory S. said:


> On a different note, I picked up a VUDU swim bait yesterday and it damn sure looked good in the water. Just need to get it in front of some fish and see how good it looks to them.


If we're talking about the same one, I think that one may look _too_ good, i.e., uninjured.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

VUDU mullet equals tiny red fish. But tiny redfish will inhale it!

Lady fish also love it. 

Just reel slow enough to keep it out of the grass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Which Vudu Is Best For The Surf*

Cory, Which color in the Vudu would you consdier the best for the surf around the Destin-Okaloosa area? Headed that way in a few weeks and I plan on arming myself with a couple.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I got the white with the chart tail but haven't gotten to use it much. White has worked for me with my other soft plastics though. The 3" Gulp swimming mullet has been my go to.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Use the sexy shad color. has been my favorite since they came out. Great lure on the beach and when worked deep for winter trout inland.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Ummm listen to that guy ^. Any thing I've learned about casting the surf, I've picked up from him. That being said, a lot of bass fishing principles transfer over very well and sexy shad is damn sure a killer pattern in many lures for bass.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I only get about 30 days a year in the surf. Chris's reports and such have been a blessing for improving my surf fishing enjoyment.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Vudu Mullett - Best Color*

Thanks guys, appreciate the tips. Will pick up a couple of 3.5 and 4.5" just so I have them on hand.


----------

